# Using Dead and/or rotten wood



## leland_71832 (Sep 14, 2005)

PLEASE REPLY!!!
I made a recent purchase on ebay of peach wood.
Seller had 100 % positive feedback.
A majority of the wood was obviously from a dead and/or rotten tree.
When I contacted him about it, he stated that there shouldn't have been that much "soft" in it. Would send a new box with no charges.

The Question is:: Do you use dead and/or rotten wood in your pit ?????

Responses greatly needed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 14, 2005)

The fruit woods that I have used (apple and cherry) has been wood from old trees that have been up rooted and branches that have been trimmed away to "open up" a tree for air circulation. Most of this wood has just been tossed into a pile to break down and decompose back into the soil. All the wood that I've been allowed to harvest has been free of 'soft spots' or wood rot. Wood such as you received is one reason that I don't order wood via the web.

So in answer to your question I would use dead wood but not rotton wood.


----------



## leland_71832 (Sep 15, 2005)

Earl D,

The wood came from a seller in your state


----------

